# Accelerated AA degree at Johnson and Wales



## jeff2486 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am considering attending culinary school. I just graduated from college with a Bachelors in English. 

I know a lot of people on this forum disfavor J & W and CIA if you are not dead set on being in the culinary field for the rest of your career, since the cost is very high.

J&W has an accelerated program for people that already have Bachelors degrees and the program gives you an Associates in Culinary Arts in 12 months and I believe for around $20,000. 

It seems like that is pretty cheap for an associates and the reputation that comes with the J&W name.

Has anyone heard anything about these programs? Is it worth that kind of money. I would imagine I would end up spending at least 10-15K getting an Associates from a local or community college.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I think the community college associates would be cheaper than you estimate. Your basic math and English requirements would transfer and all you'd have to pay for would be the actual culinary lab classes and probably a sanitation and food safety course. It's pretty much the same reason the J&W "Garnish Your Degree" program is so cheap.

That said, if you can afford J&W, why not?


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

At most community colleges I checked into you could get an Associates for 4-8 grand. Be aware that the lab fees, etc. at J&W will boost your cost for the year up to about the 25 thousand mark. I don't consider J&W or any of the other big name places cheap for a degree, especially when you look at the actual cost of degrees at local community colleges. I believe classes at my local CC run about 5 grand for a two year degree. I believe the local law school is 18 thousand a year.


----------

